# L&M-Tough to barter with



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

Went in the other day, loved a Highway 1 Tele and they wouldnt budge an inch on the price. It wasnt on sale or anything.
Just a minor rant I guess, considering I dropped a couple large in there in the last couple months and this is "sale month".


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

L&M in Cambridge is more open to cutting a deal than the Burlington store.
I wouldn't buy a guitar from those twats if it was the last shop on earth.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

I've found the same thing at the North York location. I can hardly stand going into that place at times, but it's so dang close to home.
The Guitar Shop (Port Credit) on the other hand has always been great. Their sales guys usually drop the 'tag' price down as soon as I look at something - don't even have to ask.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

I've never had much luck on price so I try to get items added. They seem a little bit more flexible in that area. I don't even want to think of how much I've spent in L&M stores over the years + interest on items purchased on the L&M payment plan.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

With the Cdn. dollar close to par with the US dollar, you might look up prices on the same item at Sweetwater or Musician's Friend and try dickering with them that way. As an example: A Fender Super Champ amp is $299.00 at MF and $355.00 at L&M.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

FlipFlopFly said:


> With the Cdn. dollar close to par with the US dollar, you might look up prices on the same item at Sweetwater or Musician's Friend and try dickering with them that way. As an example: A Fender Super Champ amp is $299.00 at MF and $355.00 at L&M.


So ultimately, after shipping, exchange and duty, the L&M price is better. And you don't have to wait.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> So ultimately, after shipping, exchange and duty, the L&M price is better. And you don't have to wait.


And you can try out the actual unit before having to commit to buying it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> So ultimately, after shipping, exchange and duty, the L&M price is better. And you don't have to wait.


As far as I know, fees are included in Musicians Friend shipping. So the shipping rate you see is what you get. And the $ is pretty good right now. So you might save $20-25.

You can save a whack of cash buying one used from the States though.

Also, 'bartering' is not really the correct term. Bartering is an exchange of services. I think you guys mean 'haggling' or negotiating.

I haven't shipped at L&M in Brampton in a long time, but they used to be willing to negotiate on prices. If not drop the price, they would at least throw in something to sweeten up the deal a little.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I have had mixed results.
It will depend on the sales guy.

Earlier this year I was flat out refused with an almost rude "The price on the sticker is the price". And this was on used items.

But there have been other occasions they are willing to listen and adjust.

Yes, I too have spent quite a bit over the years.


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

jcon said:


> I've found the same thing at the North York location. I can hardly stand going into that place at times, but it's so dang close to home.
> The Guitar Shop (Port Credit) on the other hand has always been great. Their sales guys usually drop the 'tag' price down as soon as I look at something - don't even have to ask.
> 
> Cheers,
> Joe


Hey all, I am new to this board and this thread seemed like a good place to jump in. 

I have dealt with L&M a lot. Like most other retail stores L&M will match competitors prices. This seems reasonable. I have worked in retail almost all my life and have found that places that allow for price negotiation simply mark their items up more. 

Also, as a salesperson I have found that people ask for discounts not just to save money, but because it makes them feel special when they think that they are somehow getting the product for less than everybody else 
(you aren't, don't kid yourself). 

That being said, I think it is bad form to hound some poor wage slave and risk getting them in trouble by insisting that they "throw in" an extra set of strings with that purchase. Having worked my share of minimum wage retail in my life I can tell you that there is nobody more soul crushing to have to deal with than the belligerent bargain hunter who insists on a discount - don't be that person.


----------



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

*Well ya know..*

I find L&M has better prices than most places here in Ottawa. I do feel for you as I learned the same lesson from another place in Ottawa. I was going to buy a guitar in a place where I had made some sizable buys from and was flat out refused any kind of discount. It pissed me off but you can't blame the employee. Now, I try to buy everything used.


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

Stonesy said:


> L&M in Cambridge is more open to cutting a deal than the Burlington store.
> I wouldn't buy a guitar from those twats if it was the last shop on earth.


LOL. It wasnt the Burlington store though, it was in Miss, and TBH I find the guys in Burlington OK, the ones in Miss. were quite greasy. Greasy enough that I was still going to buy the axe but the 'tude threw me off.


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

FlipFlopFly said:


> With the Cdn. dollar close to par with the US dollar, you might look up prices on the same item at Sweetwater or Musician's Friend and try dickering with them that way. As an example: A Fender Super Champ amp is $299.00 at MF and $355.00 at L&M.


The guy told me they wont look at MF prices.


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

vasthorizon said:


> And you can try out the actual unit before having to commit to buying it.


I dont think Flipflop was saying to buy from MF, but I agree with you-I need to try first if I'm buying new.


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

holyman said:


> Having worked my share of minimum wage retail in my life I can tell you that there is nobody more soul crushing to have to deal with than the belligerent bargain hunter who insists on a discount - don't be that person.


That person? Nothing wrong with asking if they could match the 10% off deal they had on the SAME guitar a month ago when they still couldnt sell the guitar, throw in the fact I am a good customer(I didnt haggle on the price of the Strat I bought a month ago) and I dont think I am being unreasonable.
Actually, when I bought the Strat they even charged me for a couple of extra springs I asked for.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

holyman said:


> Hey all, I am new to this board and this thread seemed like a good place to jump in.
> 
> I have dealt with L&M a lot. Like most other retail stores L&M will match competitors prices. This seems reasonable. I have worked in retail almost all my life and have found that places that allow for price negotiation simply mark their items up more.
> 
> ...


That is a ridiculous attitude. All these stores have markups, especially on music gear. And you rarely see prices adjust on gear when the Canadian $ is really high, and they are paying less for items. 

The worker is not going to give you something he doesn't have permission to give you. They ask their sales manager, who will gladly throw in the perks to make the sale in most stores. Mainly because again, there is a markup on all the items. That's like saying you shouldn't ask them to set up a poorly setup guitar because you'd be making the poor repairman do his job. These are all things that a good guitar store does to make sales.

Also, do you know how many cases L&M has sitting around that they just forget to include in a sale and people don't even think to ask about? Throwing in a case or a gigbag for them is not a big deal.

There is so much wrong with that post I don't even know where to begin. Knowing what you are buying and what you should be paying is being an educated consumer, not being belligerent. Walking into a store and just paying for something without asking any questions about price when an item that is overpriced is being a sheep.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Just for giggles next time your in L&M ask if you can see your profile on the computer specificly how much you have spent since you have shopped there.

Make sure your shoes are on tight so you don't have to look for your socks after.

I was over $10,000!!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> That is a ridiculous attitude. All these stores have markups, especially on music gear.


Do you have any idea what the markups actually are? How high do you think they are?


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> As far as I know, fees are included in Musicians Friend shipping. So the shipping rate you see is what you get. And the $ is pretty good right now. So you might save $20-25.


Yes, I believe shipping is free on purchases over a set amount but that doesn't include customs fees and maybe a brokerage fee. What do you do if you get a defective item from MF? Will they cover shipping costs for returned merchandise? I know they do for Americans but do they also cover those fees for Canadians? When all is said & done, I'd rather pay the extra $20 and try it before I buy. 



torndownunit said:


> And you rarely see prices adjust on gear when the Canadian $ is really high, and they are paying less for items.


So true!! When our dollar plummets, they're quick to raise their prices but when our dollar strengthens, it takes them forever to adjust their prices.

I've also had mixed results with L&M. Some things, I had to pay full list price and those weren't cheap - like my 50th anniversary R9. They said if I didn't buy it at full price, somebody else would, and showed me the list of people waiting to buy one of these. They had me there and I really wanted that guitar; so, what to do?


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

kat_ said:


> Do you have any idea what the markups actually are? How high do you think they are?


You can't say everything is marked up the same but it's HUGE on a lot of things. Take a Gibson R8 for example. List price on those is $3,700. Some places in the US sell them for well under $3,000. 

I've seen the mark up on some of L&M's pedals and it's over 50%. That may seem like a lot but you also have to take into account that they don't sell those pedals everyday. I've been seeing the same bunch of pedals at my local L&M for as long as I can remember. The truth is they have to keep those profit margins (for the most part) in order to stay afloat.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Are Nine said:


> You can't say everything is marked up the same but it's HUGE on a lot of things. Take a Gibson R8 for example. List price on those is $3,700. Some places in the US sell them for well under $3,000.
> 
> I've seen the mark up on some of L&M's pedals and it's over 50%. That may seem like a lot but you also have to take into account that they don't sell those pedals everyday. I've been seeing the same bunch of pedals at my local L&M for as long as I can remember. The truth is they have to keep those profit margins (for the most part) in order to stay afloat.


Target markup is 25%. That's the goal. If they're exclusive dealers of a particular item then they can go higher and on small stuff like strings and cables the markup is a good bit higher (hence why they'd rather through those in than lower a price), but on the vast majority of gear in big Canadian stores the target markup is 25%. 

Back before every store on the continent listed prices online most stores had markups between 40 and 50%. Then you could bargain. Those days are gone.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> So ultimately, after shipping, exchange and duty, the L&M price is better. And you don't have to wait.


Except for us that live close to the border. Guitar Centre, for example is 25 minutes from my home. The closest L&M is 30 minutes from my home.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Just for giggles next time your in L&M ask if you can see your profile on the computer specificly how much you have spent since you have shopped there.
> 
> Make sure your shoes are on tight so you don't have to look for your socks after.
> 
> I was over $10,000!!


I'm almost double that just in the last 2 years.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

kat_ said:


> Target markup is 25%. That's the goal. If they're exclusive dealers of a particular item then they can go higher and on small stuff like strings and cables the markup is a good bit higher (hence why they'd rather through those in than lower a price), but on the vast majority of gear in big Canadian stores the target markup is 25%.
> 
> Back before every store on the continent listed prices online most stores had markups between 40 and 50%. Then you could bargain. Those days are gone.


There are certain brands that demand their product be sold at a certain price and all vendors must adhere to those pricing policies. I'm pretty sure Martin is one of them. Hence why you don't see a "slash 30% of Martin guitars" sale. Dr Z would probably be another one but I'm not sure of that.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Are Nine said:


> Yes, I believe shipping is free on purchases over a set amount but that doesn't include customs fees and maybe a brokerage fee. What do you do if you get a defective item from MF? Will they cover shipping costs for returned merchandise? I know they do for Americans but do they also cover those fees for Canadians? When all is said & done, I'd rather pay the extra $20 and try it before I buy.


A lot of US places are actually including ALL fees in their shipping now. One example, although they have been doing it for awhile now, is Rondo. All taxes, duty, and brokerage are included. The shipping fee is 'what you see is what you get'. And that fee on say an SX Tele is only about $45 shipped Fedex, which is not that bad for 'all in'.

There are a couple of other stores I get stuff from in the States now that do the same thing. I had thought I read Musicians Friend was the same now.

As for returns though, that totally depends on the vendor.

I am not saying he should or shouldn't buy it from the States. I am just pointing out it's an option if he wanted to do it.

As someone else pointed out in the thread, there are some items where you definitely can benefit. If a US made guitar has a $700 markup over what it costs here, you would definitely get a lower price getting it from the States. But... obviously it's a question of if you would want to buy a $3000 without playing it lol.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> There are certain brands that demand their product be sold at a certain price and all vendors must adhere to those pricing policies. I'm pretty sure Martin is one of them. Hence why you don't see a "slash 30% of Martin guitars" sale. Dr Z would probably be another one but I'm not sure of that.


Mesa does that as well.

Well, I look at it this way. In NL we have a smaller market & only a handful of shops. Before L&M took over Musicstop here the sticker prices at all of the shops were outrageous, but there was wiggle room and everyone was happy to cut a deal (well, except for 1 shop that I won't mention, and I never shop there any more). Since L&M took over sticker prices have come down a lot, so naturally the guys don't have the same wiggle room they once did. Keep in mind that L&M is not your local "mom & pop" shop either. I'm sure the corporate head types are telling them what they can get away with. With that said, they will price match no questions asked, or if they just can't do it they'll tell you to go with the better deal. That's been my experience with the local L&M at least.

Note that I do realize as a bigger chain they're getting better deals from distributors, however the stuff I've bought has been comparable to other vendors with regards to street price so I don't complain.


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> That is a ridiculous attitude. All these stores have markups, especially on music gear. And you rarely see prices adjust on gear when the Canadian $ is really high, and they are paying less for items.
> 
> The worker is not going to give you something he doesn't have permission to give you. They ask their sales manager, who will gladly throw in the perks to make the sale in most stores. Mainly because again, there is a markup on all the items. That's like saying you shouldn't ask them to set up a poorly setup guitar because you'd be making the poor repairman do his job. These are all things that a good guitar store does to make sales.
> 
> ...


Yes retail stores have markups, one doesn't have to be Einstein to realize this. But you really don't know what those markups are for each particular store (although I am sure you are convinced you do) or why one store sells for less. And yes stores may have cases or other items that sales people are allowed to throw in for whatever reason. If they are offered then great, take advantage of it but understand that they have marked up the item you purchased even more than regular to offset your "deal".

I currently work at a store that does not discount or throw stuff in except in rare cases. I like not having to negotiate or have customers play salespeople off against one another to try and get a better deal. It makes my work environment pleasant. However, it seems every day we get some belligerent a$$ who "worked in retail before and knows our markup" or who "knows we have cases out back" or whatever and who demands a deal. I am not allowed to give deals, nor am I allowed to bother my boss every time some dudes wants to feel special by receiving a deal. I have however risked getting in trouble and thrown stuff in or given a discount just to shut some (I can't use expletives on this board I realize, but oh how I would like to right now) ******* up who won't go away.

Just because you pay the price on the tag does not mean you over payed. Just because the salesperson discounted something does not mean you got a deal. Ask for a discount if you want but don't be a jerk to the wage slave when they won't give you one. That is all I ask.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

holyman said:


> Yes retail stores have markups, one doesn't have to be Einstein to realize this. But you really don't know what those markups are for each particular store (although I am sure you are convinced you do) or why one store sells for less. And yes stores may have cases or other items that sales people are allowed to throw in for whatever reason. If they are offered then great, take advantage of it but understand that they have marked up the item you purchased even more than regular to offset your "deal".
> 
> I currently work at a store that does not discount or throw stuff in except in rare cases. I like not having to negotiate or have customers play salespeople off against one another to try and get a better deal. It makes my work environment pleasant. However, it seems every day we get some belligerent a$$ who "worked in retail before and knows our markup" or who "knows we have cases out back" or whatever and who demands a deal. I am not allowed to give deals, nor am I allowed to bother my boss every time some dudes wants to feel special by receiving a deal. I have however risked getting in trouble and thrown stuff in or given a discount just to shut some (I can't use expletives on this board I realize, but oh how I would like to right now) ******* up who won't go away.
> 
> Just because you pay the price on the tag does not mean you over payed. Just because the salesperson discounted something does not mean you got a deal. Ask for a discount if you want but don't be a jerk to the wage slave when they won't give you one. That is all I ask.


You also have to remember that because you work in retail or worked in retail, it doesn't mean you know everything about every area of it. Guitar stores have their own unique in's and out's as do a lot of other stores. All of the 'perks' mentioned are just common when guitar shopping. It's comparable to car shopping in a lot of ways for a lot of people. You don't just walk into a car lot and pay the sticker price on the car with no questions asked. The guitar stores are generally always willing to deal. Even the huge Guitar Centres I went to in the States last time I travelled were.

I don't agree anyone should be rude to anyone. I respect anyone working retail because I am not great with people and would suck at it. Most people I know are the same way. But your post was grouping together ANYONE who questions prices or asks for a deal. There is nothing wrong with inquiring about either. It's called shopping for a reason. It's rarely ever anything personal, and it sounds like you take it that way. No one in this thread has claimed that we know everything about retail, but you keep making comments about us being 'convinced that we do'. That is again, not fair to people in the thread.

Another issue is having the diverse population we have, you are going to have people hammering you to negotiate. There are cultures who barter/negotiate for everything who live here now. It doesn't mean they are trying to demean you in any way. It's just what they do. And again, another reason I could never do your job lol. But another thing you shouldn't take so personally.


----------



## worn (Dec 4, 2008)

I've found L&M Scarborough to be excellent to deal with. I bought a guitar last year, realized I wasn't happy with it and there was no problem exchanging it for another. Just before Christmas I was shopping for a Gibson LP Junior Special. 12th Fret had a used one for $1200, LA Music is selling them new for $1500. I got a new one from L&M for $1200, so I've got nothing to complain about. I've bought 1 new and 2 used guitars, and one amp there and I don't expect anything more from them, the prices were fair to start with.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> There are certain brands that demand their product be sold at a certain price and all vendors must adhere to those pricing policies. I'm pretty sure Martin is one of them. Hence why you don't see a "slash 30% of Martin guitars" sale. Dr Z would probably be another one but I'm not sure of that.


Let me respectfully say about the above that, this is price fixing and companies are usually quite careful about this. They do have strict guidelines but they are careful not to anything in print saying this. What I'm saying is there is always a little wiggle room if the retailer wants to do it.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Just a couple things:

#1: No authorized Fender dealer in the USA is allowed to ship Fender merch across the border (it's in their dealer contracts). So, the Musician's Friend threat is an empty one, and the stores in Canada know that.

#2: Relationship goes a long way. If the store knows you, there is a better chance of swinging some kind of deal based on past business.

#3: There's no harm in asking.

Last year, I was buying a new Strat at my local St. John's Music. While the clerk was getting the purchase together, I politely said, "Just asking, but is $XX the best we can do on the price?" He told me he'd check into it. About 5 minutes later he offered to knock another $30 off. I was going to buy the guitar either way, but it sure didn't hurt to ask nicely.

My wife has this thing drilled into my head where I can hear her voice whenever I'm buying something: _"Ask if there's a better price!"_ Sometimes they say 'no can do', and that's cool, but sometimes they come back with a discount.

That all being said, every store has their own policies on this stuff. Even different stores within the same chain can vary because of the management. Really depends on how much leash the individual clerks are given to work with. I've never done it myself, but I've heard of people being able to even barter with Musician's Friend over the phone and get deals that were not advertised.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

*???*



Bevo said:


> Just for giggles next time your in L&M ask if you can see your profile on the computer specificly how much you have spent since you have shopped there.
> 
> Make sure your shoes are on tight so you don't have to look for your socks after.
> 
> I was over $10,000!!


*Edit for massive fail*


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

man, not what I call informed perspective, no wonder we all dislike the gc style store.....folks buy from the small guy who actually gives a rats about what he's doing/selling/endorseing. 






holyman said:


> Hey all, I am new to this board and this thread seemed like a good place to jump in.
> 
> I have dealt with L&M a lot. Like most other retail stores L&M will match competitors prices. This seems reasonable. I have worked in retail almost all my life and have found that places that allow for price negotiation simply mark their items up more.
> 
> ...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

holyman said:


> Yes retail stores have markups, one doesn't have to be Einstein to realize this. But you really don't know what those markups are for each particular store (although I am sure you are convinced you do) or why one store sells for less. And yes stores may have cases or other items that sales people are allowed to throw in for whatever reason. If they are offered then great, take advantage of it but understand that they have marked up the item you purchased even more than regular to offset your "deal".
> 
> I currently work at a store that does not discount or throw stuff in except in rare cases. I like not having to negotiate or have customers play salespeople off against one another to try and get a better deal. It makes my work environment pleasant. However, it seems every day we get some belligerent a$$ who "worked in retail before and knows our markup" or who "knows we have cases out back" or whatever and who demands a deal. I am not allowed to give deals, nor am I allowed to bother my boss every time some dudes wants to feel special by receiving a deal. I have however risked getting in trouble and thrown stuff in or given a discount just to shut some (I can't use expletives on this board I realize, but oh how I would like to right now) ******* up who won't go away.
> 
> Just because you pay the price on the tag does not mean you over payed. Just because the salesperson discounted something does not mean you got a deal. Ask for a discount if you want but don't be a jerk to the wage slave when they won't give you one. That is all I ask.


So you work in a store that doesn't give discounts BUT you on occasion do give discounts and throw stuff in. Interesting sales philosophy.
Wonder how long a mild manered/ask nicely customer like me will keep on paying sticker price at your store. My guess....not even once.

You can use all the expletives you want...I talk with my cash.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I primarily shop at L&M and I really appreciate their policies. There isn't really wiggle room on the sticker prices, but as a customer I appreciated not having to guess at what the real price actually is that they can come down to. They set it as low as it can go already.
I think it makes sense that way. It's about honesty. Their prices are set by their head office and priced to be the lowest in Canada and lower than anything that can be ordered from over the border. They do stand behind that.

Also, they don't hide their *30-day price guarantee.* If you find your same item for cheaper ANYWHERE within 30 days of your purchase, they will refund you the difference in price. That's exactly the peace of mind that I would want. The lowest price is not just an empty promise. Any store could have some sale a few weeks later, and you can go back to L&M and say that your guitar is now cheaper and they give you your cash.

Then, even still within the month, you could still return your item and still get all your money back if you decide you don't want it in the end.

L&M is truly the only store (of any type) that I feel totally safe buying stuff with no fear of regret. Stuff just makes sense there.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> So you work in a store that doesn't give discounts BUT you on occasion do give discounts and throw stuff in. Interesting sales philosophy.
> Wonder how long a mild manered/ask nicely customer like me will keep on paying sticker price at your store. My guess....not even once.
> 
> You can use all the expletives you want...I talk with my cash.


Exactly! Also, I find the term 'wage slave' beyond ludicrous. If you are so bitter about your job that you resort to calling yourself a 'wage slave', then why the hell would you stay there? Why on earth should the customer feel sorry for you?


----------



## HarpBoy (Jun 10, 2009)

From my experience, the best approach is to be reasonable in your expectations and try to appeal to something that is in their best interest as well. It also helps if you have established a (good) relationship with the staff at your store.

Here's my experience dealing with the good folks at L&M in Oshawa:

I'd been watching a beautiful 2003 Epiphone Elite '57 Goldtop that had been hanging on the wall for about 3 years. Every few visits I'd take it down, noodle with it, drool over it and put it back. The price was $1725, which is a lot for an Epiphone-branded guitar (unless you know what it is). Last year, during the annual Gibson sale, I noticed they'd lowered it to the 'blowout' price of $1550. I approached my friend (won't give his name) and suggested that perhaps they'd like to clear this guitar out of their inventory; it had been at the store for at least three years, after all. I acknowledged that they'd already discounted it significantly but was there any chance they might be able to make me an even nicer deal? After about 10 minutes of checking with a couple people, my friend came back and said "how does $1250 sound?" It sounded pretty good to me and I took her home.

In that case, I was making an informed suggestion. I have bought a lot of guitars, and several amps, from them over the years, and I've never tried to dicker them down on anything else. What would be the point in asking them to discount a brand new guitar that's only been in the store for a few days? What's in it for them? Put yourself in their shoes and see what happens.

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Samsquantch said:


> Exactly! Also, I find the term 'wage slave' beyond ludicrous. If you are so bitter about your job that you resort to calling yourself a 'wage slave', then why the hell would you stay there? Why on earth should the customer feel sorry for you?


I was trying to be polite, but that is the exact same thing I was thinking. All the stuff mentioned is just part of working in retail. If you hate it that much, you really shouldn't be working there.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ssdeluxe said:


> man, not what I call informed perspective, no wonder we all dislike the gc style store.....folks buy from the small guy who actually gives a rats about what he's doing/selling/endorseing.



...i'm inclined to agree. l&m is a chain. its kind of like trying to haggle with the cashier at kfc. or petro canada.

-elmer the glue-sniffing elephant


----------



## Frantic_Rock (May 8, 2009)

Yeah i hate long and mcquade. i only go there, when i have to - to buy someone a gift, or to buy strings, lemon oil or guitar polish. I think TwelfthFret is a better store. But i only bought an amp from them once (Marshall 100W Blonde anniversary Plexi head MKII - for $1400 mind you), but never bought a guitar from them. Steves looks pretty good too, and they have some unique guitars. 

I only buy guitars from craigslist these days.


----------

